# Is there any Touch screen Laptop available in India?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,
to all of you.
I want to know Is there any Touch screen Laptop especially core i5  or core i7 (first gen or second gen) available in India or in Us? Please let me know, I want to buy it urgently.Thank you for reading this post.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

I found a laptop but slow hardware. Atom CPU. I doubt anything like this will be available in India

Link ->

Samsung Outs NB30 Touchscreen Netbook | Laptop at Hardware Sphere


----------



## aningbo (Apr 12, 2011)

a friend of mine has a HP laptop with touchscreen. nothing fancy to use though. he hardly touches the screen.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 12, 2011)

Last time I checked in Croma, there were few touchscreen laptops from HP on display. 

HP TouchSmart Home Notebook PCs - comparison results Home & Home Office - HP


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 12, 2011)

Check for Toshiba... 2 months back I read an article that they are coming up with 2 Touch screen laptops...


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,
to all of you.
Yeah, there is a Laptop from Hp that has touchscreen, but it is different from the link provided by @desiibond.
@aningbo, Can you let me know the model no.from your friend of the HP touch screen laptop?, actually, I know, nothing fancy to use touchscreen but its my requirement now.

@ajayashish, Can you also let me know if possible the model no.'s of Toshiba Laptops?
Thanks for reading this.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## akshayt (Apr 12, 2011)

get a tablet with windows 7, asus has a tablet with i think core i5 + win 7
for around $1000


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,
@akshayt
I know ASUS has tablet but its screen size is very small, but the laptop from HP or TOSHIBA have a standard laptop size screen, that's I am not going for the Laptop.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,
to all of you.
I have searched a HP laptop it is core i5-450m based model and it has touch screen also its 500 gb hdd and 3 gb ram with 1 gb 5650 graphics card.It is selling at Rs.50000 including all the taxes.I need touch screen in my work but considering other specs I want to know Is it worth to buy this laptop? Reply soon.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks okay. 50k is a decent price. not sure but you might get a non-touch Dell laptop powered by core i5 for some 40k-45k.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

^^
hey bro what can you suggest me for my budget ?
I've chosen to go for the Lenovo Z570 with Sandy Bridge @ 38.5 K...
Is it ok or can you suggest something better..??


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> hey bro what can you suggest me for my budget ?
> I've chosen to go for the Lenovo Z570 with Sandy Bridge @ 38.5 K...
> Is it ok or can you suggest something better..??



Go for it if you are sure that Lenovo has fixed the issue with Displays on their Ideapad notebooks else go with Dell XPS or Inspiron 15R with FullHD R+GBLED.


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey
@Sid_gamer
What are you doing? this is a thread about Touch screen Laptop not about LENOVO's laptop?
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------

